# Streak broken...sigh.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

My 7 year streak of landing a 5lb Ohio largemouth has come to an end this year. I just didn't get out enough due to several reasons this year and wasn't lucky enough the few days i did any serious bassin'. The most depressing part is its 6 months from prime time, yuck. It definitely wasn't a banner fishing year for me. My best bass was a lousy 3+lber in early March. Hell i can't even lie and say i lost any hawgs over 5lbs. 

Time to switch gears and focus on spillway eyes as i always do around this time. I only like ice in my mixed drinks, not underfoot while staring at an 8" hole. I don't really get too excited about fishing for winter time eyes but hey, that's all i got. Lol. 

This wasn't intended to sound like a pity party but its getting close. Don't worry ill keep warm dreaming of busting that 10lb Ohio bucketmouth next spring while tinkering with my gear all winter. And to all those manly souls still bassin i wish you the best of luck. Go stick those pigs!!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Bummer! But, you have about a month left 

(I don't think I've ever caught a December bass though) 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey now. I caught my biggest bass when it was cold. If you keep out there, its still very possible. Heck if it aint frozen I'm fishin. Got this december 24 a few years back







Granted it was a milder day but hey that's one of my best and most memorable catches, an early christmas present.
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Pigsticker its still early dude....fish are fat right now....continue the sttrreeaakkkk!!!! LoL.....I didnt break 5lbs this year in a largemouth either....did in a smallie though....I did lose a MONSTER largemouth though....and when I say monster....I mean 8lbs+.....flipped into a brush pile and didnt notice the fry ball.....got her to the surface and then she came off somehow.....breaks my heart to this day.....buddy got an 8.2 largie this year which was his PR.....next spring i'm calling my shot and will be posting a pic of an Ohio giant!!!!.......i hope. LOL

Until then....its ICE FISHING TIME!!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I've got into 2 schools the last two evenings on swimbaits fishing for saugeye.Caught 11 in 15 mins. one night and 9 in 15 min last night.Biggest only went 19" [email protected] 4lbs but they are feeding hard and they're fat.It is out there eating.Just gotta decide if you wanna b out there when it is.Good luck and dress warm!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

it's ok Kerry, ole Newbreed hit it hard in your honor 
several green 5's so i can spare a few....and a few 6lb bronzers that you should have been a part of.

like the buttguyes wining streak ...it was bound to end (MSU)

maybe next year you will double up?? 

:B:B:B


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Double up?! That's not gonna satisfy me. Hell i landed 26 Ohio bass 20" or over within 6 months in 2012. Unless you meant double up and get 5lbs x 2 and land that elusive 10lb Buckeye bass! You and i both know I've got a few spots that has at least one that big in them. And i don't mean Erie.

Thanks for the encouragement fellas. I actually did get out a few days after i originally posted. I took a GREAT basser from OGF and he showed me a few things about one of my own pigpens. I won't mention his name since i didn't ask if i could. He landed 5 keepers and i only got 1, boo. Lol. Biggest was 3.5lbs and they were fat. Didn't achieve my goal but it did show me the light on cold water bassin'.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. My biggest was 20" so around 5lbs but it was on the Zara spook in September. 








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Pigsticker said:


> My 7 year streak of landing a 5lb Ohio largemouth has come to an end this year.


Don't fret too much about it Pigsticker. You've got some skills man. I'm sure you'll whack 'em next season.
It just goes to show how tough it is to catch a true over-fiver on a public lake in Ohio.
I would be willing to bet, that we'll all be seeing another one of your giants posted sometime next March, April, or May.

Take care.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Still doable. You got eight days ya know, i got one awfully close yesterday 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

